

Show HN – BugClipper – Easy Bug reporting for mobile apps. - puneetsmail
http://blog.bugclipper.com/post/87620028767/deliver-bug-free-apps-with-all-new-bugclipper
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugclipper.com - makes bug reporting easy by letting you grab screenshots and record screen activity.
======
Sharmanikhil
Looks quiet interesting, particularly the screen recording bit. Just 1
Question though, will screen recording be an issue in the app store for
approval ?

~~~
puneetsmail
Glad you liked it. Don't worry about the app store approval. BugClipper is
built in adherence to Apple's guidelines and we have apps already in appstore.

------
yarvindeashwar
Is bugclipper only for mobile devices, or can it be used for websites as well.

~~~
puneetsmail
Hey @yarvindeashwar! Sorry to say its only for mobile apps. BugClipper is
currently available for iOS apps only. We are working on Android version and
will be out in private beta soo. You can checkout the details at
[http://bugclipper.com](http://bugclipper.com)

------
srahul07
Nice concept. But could not find this for Android. When can it be available?

~~~
puneetsmail
Thanks Rahul. Yes, right now its only available for iOS, Android should be out
soon. Let me know if you would be interested to participate in the private
beta. I will send you the invite for Android.

------
abhishekbarari
This is pretty similar to what Instabug does isn't it?

~~~
puneetsmail
Abhishek, yup instabug is similar with screenshot reporting part and is
helpful with end user feedback. BugClipper lets developers get feedback from
clients and testers. Lets you record screen activity, collect voice feedback
and makes show and tell very easy. With BugClipper you can report bugs using
videos and developers can see how users are using the app in real.

